# 93228- I am fairly new



## chinal (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi. I am fairly new to Cardiology billing and received my first denial from one of the insurnace company for CPT code 93228 stating the procedure or treatment has not been proven to be effective. How do I appeal this? any feedback will be appreciated. Thank you

Chinal


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 14, 2011)

chinal said:


> Hi. I am fairly new to Cardiology billing and received my first denial from one of the insurnace company for CPT code 93228 stating the procedure or treatment has not been proven to be effective. How do I appeal this? any feedback will be appreciated. Thank you
> 
> Chinal



Yes this is true. Medicare does pay on it now but other insurances have not been as far as I know.


----------

